# BART recovering from problems in Oakland



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2010)

> *(12-17) 11:29 PST OAKLAND -- *BART says it is recovering from a problem that caused major delays for more than three hours on the Dublin/Pleasanton and Fremont lines.
> 
> A train operator reported seeing smoke between the Lake Merritt and Fruitvale stations in Oakland around 7:50 a.m., said BART spokesman Jim Allison. Crews dispatched to investigate the problem discovered a smoking cable that supplies power to the third rail, he said.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2010)

Comment in response:



> long_cool_one 12:14 PM on December 17, 2010Smokin' Cable?
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be harsh on da head.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 18, 2010)

DET63 said:


> Comment in response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's a classic Bay Area response! :lol:


----------



## GiantsFan (Dec 19, 2010)

Bart also had something go wrong in the transbay tube today.

No service across the bay from SF to oakland!


----------



## DET63 (Dec 19, 2010)

GiantsFan said:


> Bart also had something go wrong in the transbay tube today.
> 
> No service across the bay from SF to oakland!


No, I think they just single-tracked it. It still caused quite a few delays. See this thread.


----------



## GiantsFan (Dec 20, 2010)

DET63 said:


> GiantsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Bart also had something go wrong in the transbay tube today.
> ...


I was watching TV when they broke the news. The transbay tube was closed for one hour - then single tracked from then on.

As of now, its still single tracking.

(The original report of oakland problems was mis-reported - nothing happened in oakland- the fire was on the oakland SIDE of the tube)


----------



## DET63 (Dec 21, 2010)

One time my wife and I were in the Transbay tube when the train was stopped due to an earthquake. The operator announced that whenever there is an earthquake anywhere in the system, all trains are stopped while they do some tests. We were actually just outside of the Embarcadero station in San Francisco, but still had to wait till they could move the train up to the station before we got off.


----------

